# How to set up double bands on single slot fork



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This is how I set up doubles on a single slot slingshot. Hold the two bands together and take the top one and start rolling the band from the end until you roll up about 1/2 inch. Fold the other band over the roll so you have about 3/4 of an inch grasp the 3/4 inch and strech them and slip into the slot.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, i would think the slot would need to be very narrow, how was it cut, and will thinner bands slip out?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Interesting method, no matchstick required.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> Thanks for the pics, i would think the slot would need to be very narrow, how was it cut, and will thinner bands slip out?


I cut the slot with my small band saw then sand. I end up using four sheets of 100 grit sandpaper held together. On the single bands I fold the laped band so I have three thickness's This holds the band very tight.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------

